# στάτο και στατό



## nickel (Feb 9, 2020)

Πριν από πολλά χρόνια η ΕΛΕΤΟ είχε προτείνει να χρησιμοποιείται το _*στάτο*_ για να αποδίδεται το αγγλικό _*status*_. Σε μια ανακοίνωση του 1oυ Συνεδρίου για την Ελληνική Γλώσσα και Ορολογία (1997) διαβάζω:

condition = κατάσταση, συνθήκη
mode = κατάσταση, τρόπος
*state* = *κατάσταση*
*status* = κατάσταση, *στάτο*
Τούτοι οι τέσσερις όροι χρησιμοποιούνται ταυτόχρονα στο ίδιο πλαίσιο εφαρμογής των Τηλεπικοινωνιών με σαφώς διαφορετικές έννοιες. Δεδομένου ότι οι παραπάνω όροι αποτελούν συνθετικά πολλών άλλων όρων η διατήρηση συνωνυμιών στην περίπτωση αυτή κρίθηκε ορολογικά καταστροφική, έτσι η ΜΟΤΟ κατάργησε την “ισοπεδωτική” απόδοση “κατάσταση” για τους τρεις και την καθιέρωσε μόνο για τον όρο _state_ της γλώσσας πηγής.​
Καλώς ή κακώς, η προτεινόμενη απόδοση δεν φαίνεται να έχει διάδοση, αν και η βάση teleterm (http://www.moto-teleterm.gr/search_gr.asp) περιέχει αρκετές δεκάδες όρων με _status_ — και _στάτο_. Τους προσθέτω εδώ σε συνημμένο. Παραδείγματα:

error status = στάτο σφάλματος
legal status = νομικό στάτο, νομική υπόσταση
lock status = στάτο κλειδώματος
ready status = στάτο έτοιμου
status query = ερώτημα στάτου


Αντίθετα, πολύ διαδομένο είναι το _*στάτους*_. Το ΜΗΛΝΕΓ έχει μια εξαντλητική εγγραφή για το _στάτους_ και το _στάτους κβο_, την οποία αντέγραψα παρακάτω.



Spoiler



*στάτους [*státus*]* και *status [*státus*]*, *το* (ουσ. άκλ.). 

*Α. 
1) *Η θέση ή η αξία που έχει ένα πρόσωπο σε μια ιεραρχία που αφορά κοινωνικά, οικονομικά ή άλλα κριτήρια
_Η έρευνα δείχνει ότι το αυξημένο κοινωνικό στάτους χαρίζει στο άτομο περισσότερα χρόνια ζωής_ 
_Επιδιώκει να βρει μια δουλειά που θα του προσδώσει υψηλό κοινωνικό στάτους_ 
_«Το σύνδρομο του κοινωνικού στάτους», τίτλος βιβλίου του Michael Marmot_ 
_«Περί του κοινωνικού status, τίτλος βιβλίου του Αλαίν ντε Μποττόν_ 
*2) *Η υπόσταση μιας χώρας ή μιας περιοχής και η θέση της στη σχέση της με τις άλλες (*ΣΥΝ* στάτους κβο) 
_Το ευρωπαϊκό στάτους αλλάζει με την ένταξη νέων χωρών στην ΕΕ_ 
_Ξεκίνησαν οι διαπραγματεύσεις στις Βρυξέλλες για τον καθορισμό του στάτους της περιοχής_ 
*α. *Η παγιωμένη κατάσταση στην οποία βρίσκεται ένας κλάδος της οικονομίας ή μια οικονομική αξία, νόμισμα κτλ. (*ΣΥΝ* στάτους κβο) 
_Το στάτους που επικρατεί στη μουσική βιομηχανία εδώ και χρόνια πρέπει να αλλάξει, υποστήριξε ο γνωστός τραγουδοποιός_ 

*β. *(ειδικότ.) Η κατάσταση στην οποία βρίσκεται κτ ως προς μια παράμετρό του
_Το θέμα της συνδιάσκεψης αφορούσε αλλαγές γύρω από το ιδιοκτησιακό στάτους της εκκλησιαστικής περιουσίας_ 
_Οι διάφορες γλώσσες των χωρών της ΕΕ έχουν διαφορετικό γλωσσικό στάτους_ 

*γ. *Η θέση ή η αξία ενός αγαθού, ενός νομίσματος κτλ. σε μια ιεραρχία που αφορά κυρίως οικονομικά κριτήρια
_ «Ανθεκτικό το διεθνές στάτους του ευρώ το 2011»_ (= η αξία του σε σχέση με άλλα νομίσματα και η σημασία του για τη διεθνή οικονομία δε μειώθηκαν) (διαδίκτυο, «www.newsbase.gr»)

*Β. 
στάτους κβο* &* status quo* 
*1) όρος* 
*α. *Η ισχύουσα, παγιωμένη γεωπολιτική κατάσταση σε μια περιοχή· ειδικότερα, η ισχύουσα διαμόρφωση των συνόρων μεταξύ κρατών· προήλθε από τη φράση «status quo ante bellum» (βλ. σημ. 1β)
*β. status quo ante bellum* 
Η κατάσταση που ίσχυε (αναφορικά με τη διαμόρφωση των συνόρων και άλλων θεμάτων που αφορούν τη σχέση των κρατών) πριν από τον πόλεμο, πριν από την έναρξη των εχθροπραξιών· η φράση αυτή προήλθε από τη λατινική φράση «in statu quo erant ante bellum» (= στην κατάσταση στην οποία βρίσκονταν [τα σύνορα κτλ.] πριν από τον πόλεμο)
*2) όρος* (κατ’ επέκτ.)
Η γενικότερη πολιτικοοικονομική, κοινωνική και πολιτισμική κατάσταση ενός κοινωνικού συνόλου, μιας χώρας ή μιας αρχής (εκκλησιαστικής ή άλλης) (*ΣΥΝ* στάτους) 
_«Πατριαρχείο Ιεροσολύμων: Ανησυχία για το στάτους κβο»_ (στο διαδίκτυο, τίτλος άρθρου του Γιώργου Ν. Παπαθανασόπουλου, «www.elzoni.gr») 
_Ο λαός εμφανίζεται αποφασισμένος να αλλάξει το σημερινό πολιτικό στάτους κβο της χώρας_ 
*3) όρος* 
Η κατάσταση που ισχύει σε κπν κοινωνικό τομέα, οι αρχές, οι νόμοι και οι κανόνες που διέπουν τη λειτουργία του, τα οποία είναι νομικά κατοχυρωμένα
_Το στάτους κβο των εργασιακών σχέσεων επιχειρεί να αλλάξει η κυβέρνηση, με έντονες τις διαμαρτυρίες από την πλευρά των συνδικαλιστών_ 
*4) όρος* 
Η κατάσταση που ισχύει στο πλαίσιο ενός οργανισμού ή ενός κλάδου της οικονομίας είτε στις σχέσεις μεταξύ των ιθυνόντων, των μετόχων ή γενικά των μελών είτε σε ένα ειδικό θέμα ή έναν τομέα της λειτουργίας αυτού του οργανισμού
_το νέο στάτους κβο της εθνικής ομάδας ποδοσφαίρου_ | _Δεν έχω αυτοκίνητο, αν και εργάζομαι χρόνια, και αυτό είναι αποτέλεσμα του μισθολογικού στάτους κβο της εταιρείας, οι αυξήσεις της οποίας είναι μηδαμινές_ 
*5) όρος* 
Η κυρίαρχη ιδεολογική, πνευματική, καλλιτεχνική κτλ. τάση στον χώρο του πνεύματος ή της τέχνης (*ΣΥΝ* κατεστημένο)
_Καλλιτέχνες και συγγραφείς που αμφισβητούν την ιδεολογική και καλλιτεχνική «ορθοδοξία» (στάτους κβο) πρωτοπορούν στις αλλαγές_ 
*6) όρος* 
Το σύνολο των κορυφαίων προσώπων και κορυφαίων επιτευγμάτων σε έναν κλάδο (*ΣΥΝ* στερέωμα)
_Με το καινούριο του έργο συγκίνησε το φιλότεχνο κοινό και κατέκτησε μια υψηλή θέση στο καλλιτεχνικό στάτους κβο_ 
[ΕΤΥΜ. < αγγλ. _status_ < λατ. _status_ ‘κατάσταση’^ Το_ στάτους κβο_ < λατ. _status quo_ < φρ. _in status quo ante_ ‘στην προτέρα κατάσταση’].




Κανένα λεξικό δεν έχει προς το παρόν αυτό που βλέπω να γράφουν πότε πότε οι φίλοι μου στο Facebook: «ανέβασα ένα στάτο» — και σηκώνεται η τρίχα μου. Το αγγλικό _*status*_ στο Facebook είναι η κατάστασή σου — τι κάνεις αυτή τη στιγμή ή πώς νιώθεις αυτή τη στιγμή. Το Facebook θεωρεί ότι έχεις την ανάγκη, αν όχι την υποχρέωση, να ενημερώσεις τους φίλους σου γι’ αυτό, και μαζί τους τον κόσμο όλο. Σε προσκαλεί συνεχώς να λες τι σκέφτεσαι και να ενημερώνεις την κατάστασή σου (να δημοσιεύεις _*status updates*_). Η αρχική αυτή δημοσίευση που κάνει ο ιδιοκτήτης ενός τοίχου ονομάζεται _status update_ και στα ελληνικά έχει καταντήσει ένα σκέτο και σαχλό _*στάτο*_. Κάποια στιγμή θα μπει κι αυτό (δυστυχώς) στα λεξικά.


Και σαν να μην έφταναν αυτά, εκτός από τα _στάτα_ (ή μήπως «τα στάτο»;) υπάρχουν και τα _*στατό*_ (ή μήπως «τα στατά»;). Έχουμε ήδη γράψει σε άλλο νήμα ότι δεν γράφεται _στατώ_ — αυτό πρέπει να ήταν στη φαντασία κάποιου που το είδε σαν γαλλική λέξη και θυμόταν τις γαλλικές λέξεις που (πριν την απλοποίηση) γράφονταν με -ώ: _σατώ, Πεζώ_ (!), _βιτρώ, καρώ_ κλπ.

Για τα _*στατό*_ έχω αυτές τις (αλληλοσυμπληρούμενες) εγγραφές:

ΛΝΕΓ:
*στατό (το)* είδος αναλογίου όπου κρεμιούνται μικρά εμπορεύματα, κάλτσες, σλιπ, μαντήλια, κάρτες κ.λπ.
[ΕΤΥΜ. Ουδ. τού αρχ. επιθ. _στατός _«τοποθετημένος, σταθερός» < θ. -_στα_ τού ρ. _ί-στη-μι / ί-στα-μαι_ + επίθημα -_τος_]. ​
ΧΛΝΓ:
*στατό* ουσ. (ουδ.) {άκλ.}: κατακόρυφη ή οριζόντια κατασκευή, συνήθ. με άγκιστρα ή οπές, η οποία χρησιμεύει για εναπόθεση ή/και στήριξη αντικειμένων: _τροχήλατο στατό, στατό ορού / σωληναρίων_. Βλ. ορθοστάτης, σταντ.​
ΜΗΛΝΕΓ:
*στατό [*stató*]*, *το* (ουσ. άκλ.)
1) Μακριά και λεπτή ράβδος, συνήθως μεταλλική, που χρησιμοποιείται συχνά για να συγκρατήσει ή να υποστηρίξει κτ
_τροχήλατο/ επιτοίχιο στατό_ | _ιατρικό στατό ορού με τέσσερα άγκιστρα_ | _στατό αιμοληψίας_ | _ρυθμιζόμενο στατό πεντικιούρ_ 
2) (κυρίως ως όργανο χρησιμοποιούμενο σε νοσηλεία ασθενών) Κατασκευή ποικίλων μορφών, όπως με θήκες ή οπές, που χρησιμοποιείται για τοποθέτηση αντικειμένων
_στατό σωληναρίων πλαστικά_ 
_στατό ουροσυλλεκτών_ (= στήριγμα) ​

Αποδόσεις: 
στάτο, στάτους = status
στάτο (FB) = status update, post
στατό = rack(s), stand, IV pole


----------



## anepipsogos (Feb 9, 2020)

Είμαι μακριά νυχτωμένος και αγνοούσα τη λέξη «στάτο» και το όλο συγκείμενο. 
Περαστικά μας και με το «καλό» να μπει στα λεξικά κι αυτό το έκτρωμα… ("λέγε λέγε το κοπέλι/ κάν’ το λεξικό και θέλει»)

Αφιερωμένο λοιπόν στους «στατοπαθείς»:

Ρε συ Στράτο, ρε συ Στράτο
φιάξε μας αφράτο στάτο
να το πιούμε φατσομπούκι
μια και πέσαμε στο λούκι


----------



## AoratiMelani (Feb 11, 2020)

Το στατό το θυμάμαι από τα εργαστήρια στο πανεπιστήμιο. Εκεί βάζαμε τους δοκιμαστικούς σωλήνες.

Το στάτο δεν το βλέπω συχνά. Πάντως δεν νομίζω ότι έχει καθιερωθεί. Κυκλοφορεί και το στάτους.


----------



## Zazula (Feb 11, 2020)

Αόρατη, αντίθετα εγώ βλέπω πως το _στάτο _έχει εδραιωθεί κανονικότατα.

Νίκελ, στα αρχικά λάβε υπόψη κι ετούτο: http://greek_greek.enacademic.com/158987/στάτο
(Βέβαια βλέπω κι ένα διαλεκτικό: https://lexikolefkadas.gr/stato/)


----------

